# vhi take two payments



## BostonBarney (12 Aug 2010)

Hi new user so hope i'm in the right place

I changed my  Health insurance to Aviva a few months back. i had rung VHI and asked for better quote but they couldn't match what i was getting from aviva.

Anyway all was well until i noticed VHI still making the DD from my Back account. I called them and asked why i was still being charged, and they said i never informed them that i wanted to cancel the policy. They said that 'it was my own fault' and 'what would have happened if you needed Health insurance and we canceled your policy'.

Anyway, is there anyway i can get my money back? We are talking 500euro?

Regards
Sean


----------



## dillodaffs99 (13 Aug 2010)

When you rang Vhi to see if they would match the Aviva quote, did you ask them on that call to cancel your Vhi policy with immediate effect as you were moving to Aviva?  

Remember that all calls to Vhi customer service are recorded.  If you did ask them on the call to cancel it, then ask for a transcript of the call.  They will refund you if you asked them on the call to cancel.

However, if you did not ask them on the call to cancel the policy, then they are under no obligation to refund you. It is up to you to cancel your policy.


----------



## Towger (13 Aug 2010)

Just get on to your bank branch, if they object just mention the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_Services_Directive


----------



## MrEBear (13 Aug 2010)

Send them a letter wishing to cancel from the date you joined Aviva along with a copy of your policy document stating the start date of the policy. I'd give it a couple of days to get there in the post and then call them to make sure they got it. You can only hold duel cover for a max of 30 days so they may insist they will only cancel it back that far, also be sure you did request to cancel when you called originally as can only cancel on request of the policy holder. It's a common mistake that people make when they change health insurance, believing the new company will arrange the cancelations of the old policy. 

Hope this helps and good luck. 
Bear


----------



## Carriecon29 (1 Jun 2011)

*VHI Help!*

We just called VHI to cancel out policy and have been told that we have to pay the total premium for the year to cancel the policy! 
Breach of contract stuff! 

Does anyone know if there are entitled to do this? 
I wouldn't mind having to pay the Gov levy they have to pay per person, but the outstanding premiums for the entire year seems to be ridiculs to me! 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## pj111 (1 Jun 2011)

BostonBarney said:


> Hi new user so hope i'm in the right place
> 
> I changed my Health insurance to Aviva a few months back. i had rung VHI and asked for better quote but they couldn't match what i was getting from aviva.
> 
> ...


 
Ultimately it is up to the client to cancel their own cover. This means informing the relevent insurer that you wish to cancel your plan with an effective date. Ideally this should be done in writing. After all isn't the possibility of being overcharged €500 worth a letter. I also can fully understand that Vhi would make the point that had they cancelled without explicit instruction from you. You would be the first to complain if you suddenly found you needed it. However if you did clearly request this, find the date and ask for the tape to be checked, if indeed it was recorded! They say they may record calls but it is my understanding that as they are not regulated by the central bank of ireland they are not obliged to do so.

_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (1 Jun 2011)

Carriecon29 said:


> We just called VHI to cancel out policy and have been told that we have to pay the total premium for the year to cancel the policy!
> Breach of contract stuff!
> 
> Does anyone know if there are entitled to do this?
> ...


 
[broken link removed]

_Patrick_


----------



## NovaFlare77 (2 Jun 2011)

Carriecon29 said:


> We just called VHI to cancel out policy and have been told that we have to pay the total premium for the year to cancel the policy!
> Breach of contract stuff!
> 
> Does anyone know if there are entitled to do this?
> ...



As per pj's link, VHI have introduced that as a new rule with effect from 1st June. However, assuming your renewal date isn't 1st June 2011, this rule wasn't in place when you last renewed, so it can't apply to you until whenever your next renewal is. 

I'd suggest going back to them, and asking them to refer you to the relevant section of the rules that were in place at your last renewal. You can find a copy of VHI rules booklets for the last 12 months on their website here - http://www.vhi.ie/downloads/termstable.jsp.


----------



## carriecon29 (2 Jun 2011)

*vhi take two*

Thanks a million for writing back to me. 
It seems they have me over a barrel as the renewal date was April 1st! 
Even though on there consumer rights statement it states that i have the right to change my health insurance plan or insurer without penalty. they keep coming back that in cancelling I'm breaking my contract and so i have to pay the full years premium! 
I will definately be changing insurer next year.
VHI are € 140 per month more expensive than the plan we had taken out with Aviva. the exact same plan! 
raging! But thank you for the replies!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (3 Jun 2011)

Hi Carrie. If your renewal was in April, then I don't think they can apply this rule to you. It only came into effect for people who renewed from June 2011, so it shouldn't affect you until April next year. It would be the same if they had a price increase in June 2011. It can't affect you until your _next _renewal.

Give them one more try and see what they say. It helps if you have your rule book in front of you when you call, so you can just say to them "I have the rule book dated X (whatever date is on your book), can you tell me what page the cancellation fee is on." If you can't find it, you can print one off the website from the link in my previous post. Just go to the type of plan you have, and then click on April 2011.

If they are STILL insisting it applies to you, try the Health Insurance Authority. They monitor and regulate the health insurance market, and while they don't have any direct powers in this kind of area, I have read of cases where they'll intervene on behalf of a customer to get a problem sorted.


----------



## pj111 (3 Jun 2011)

Here is the wording from a letter recently received by a customer of VHI from VHI:

"I wish to confirm receipt of your letter dated 18th May 2011 in relation to the cancellation of your policy before your next renewal date. we will not be in a position to proceed with your request as your contract with VHI is for a one year period and cannot be cancelled early, as specified in our Rules - Terms & Conditions:_

Rule 4(a) " Your contract will last for one year unless we agree to a shorter period".

In the event that you do not continue payment of your premium for the contract term, you will be deemed to have breached your contract with us and will be liable for certain costs arising from that breach.

We confirm that your contract remians in force up to your next renewal date of 8th December 2011. In advance of your next renewal, you will receive your policy documentation and we would be happy to review your cover or discuss your requirements at that time................




_*Quote Rule 5 - from the same Terms & Conditions dated December 2010:*_

5) Subscriptions​*a)​*​​​​You must pay your subscription within 15 days after it becomes due. Otherwise, we will not pay any benefits and will cancel your contract. The​
subscriber/policy holder is responsible for ensuring payments are made.

_Patrick_


----------

